
The Product Tax (adding features can be costly in non-obvious ways) - toffer
http://blog.netflix.com/2007/07/product-tax.html
======
myoung8
I was reminded heavily of 37 signals reading the post. Some of their front-
page copy sums it up nicely: "Everything you need, nothing you don't."

Although that's not quite accurate, it's a good generalization. I think the 2
standard deviations rule is a good one: build anything that is useful for
about 95% of your users.

